# Flexipads Liquid Shine Pads



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with these pads ? They don't seem a bad price and their UK made too .

Mark


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used that pad but have used Flexipads, they are fine. May not be the best pads ever made but they do a decent job


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

Citromark said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these pads ? They don't seem a bad price and their UK made too .
> 
> Mark


Hi m8 I've used the white and the orange pad with their hi-cut liquid. The white heavy cut pad I killed the centre collapsed as it's max rpm is 2500 so that's not that on a da but the orange med pad is holding up but I don't take that over 3-4 on the dial.....Im sure they are rotary pads not da.


----------

